# My adana dewlaps



## yilmazad (Nov 7, 2013)

hello i live in london and these are my adana dewlaps , i got them from a friend who breeds adanas. yesterday i lost one of my adanas the brown one in the picture he had 2 babys which is 10 days old now am hand feeding with icing syringe for cakes, hopefuly ill save them


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there, beautiful weird looking birdies , I LOVE ALL OF THEM 
sorry for what happened to your red Adana, If it's the female missing the babies will likely make it as the father will feed them, but If it's the contrary you have to hand-feed them, hope they can make it


----------



## yilmazad (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you mate i found the red one know . These pigeons can fly really really high and when you show a dropper (sign ) they dive straight


----------

